# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  "Happy Birthday" and "The Cake is a Lie"

## Magik

There are two birthdays coming up for my friends. One is a wonderful young woman from Vladivostok and the other is a friend from college who is a Russian major. I would like to know how to write "Happy Birthday" and "The Cake is a Lie" on their respective cakes and my Russian skills are somewhere around 0 on a scale of 1-10. I'm absolutely clueless about grammar rules, but I think that it would translate to "Cake is Lie" or some such thing, and I'm not even sure if that phrase would make any sense whatsoever in Russian. Any help with these two phrases would be greatly appreciated. 
спаси́бо!

----------


## it-ogo

*"Happy Birthday" = "С Днем рождения!" 
As for "The Cake is a Lie", I googled out the following:**
The Cake is a Lie* is a catchphrase popularized by the game _Portal, and is often used to convey the message that a promised gift is being used to motivate without any intent of delivering._ 
I was unable to recall any equivalent Russian idiom. There is a slang/colloquial word "динамщик/динамщица" for the person making false promises. 
I have no idea how it relates to birthday though.  ::  
Edit: there is a limited idiom "морковка на палке": 86567904_Carrot.jpg
This device presumably makes donkey moving forth.

----------


## Magik

> [B]"Happy Birthday" = "С Днем рождения!" 
> Edit: there is a limited idiom "морковка на палке": 86567904_Carrot.jpg
> This device presumably makes donkey moving forth.

 ROFLMAO!!! 
That's precisely what I envisioned when asking the question!!!  
There's no direct translation of the "meaning" itself, there's only some rough equivalent of the intent behind it. 
Thank you! That is going to go on the cake!!!

----------

